# Plow suggestions



## Kb2112 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All,

New guy here. I'd like to put a plow on my 99 Tacoma. It is a 4 cylinder, with a 5 speed manual trann and airbags. I am not interested in plowing commercially, but only really a few driveways (friends and family - including mine).

What is an inexpensive plow set up that will not require major expensive modifications to my truck?

What should I look for, and stay clear of.

Thank You

kb


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to Plowsite.

Do some searches in the import forum and I would also suggest the Sno-Way forum. We have lots of customers with Toyotas running our plows.


----------



## Kb2112 (Dec 16, 2007)

What would this set-up run?


----------



## PhatSupraTT (Aug 20, 2007)

I recently bought a 22 series with down pressure installed for $3940 with tax. I did however have a 10% off coupon so you can do the math.

I was leaning towards the Western Suburbanite and am very glad I paid the extra $800 for the Snoway. When looking at them side by side, the Suburbanite looks like a piece of crap compared to the Snoway.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a Fisher LD 6.8 on my 94 Toyota with Timbrens to help with the weight. The fisher is really heavy but a solid plow. I recently bought a snoway V for my ford and was impressed with its weight reduction over a similar fisher/boss/western V. The down pressure is a cool feature too.

Keep your eye out for a used snoway in the local papers or on Craigslist. I saw a used snoway 22 for a 95-99 tacoma for $1200. I was very close to adding another toyota to my fleet.


----------



## BenHD (Dec 10, 2007)

Just put a 22 Sno-Way w/ down pressure on my 05 Tacoma DC....love it, but it is not cheap...over 4K


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd say sno-way . Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jgibb150 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would go with a Boss sport duty or a Western mid weight


----------

